# Yogi - has gone to the bridge



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Many of you know Alison and Rays Yogi Am. CH OTCH CT; Can. CH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD4 UDX3 JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF has gone to the bridge... he was a truly love boy and very influential. Besides his titles he was also just about the nicest, sweetest, golden I have ever met. He is the reason we have goldens today... we are honored to have one of Yogi's first kids my Connor (now 12). Yogi had recently turned 14. Alison and Ray have put together a lovely video and hopefully someone else can link it better than I can....

He was NOT my dog but he was a truly extraordinary dog... a once in a lifetime boy... Godspeed sweety we will truly miss you.... the golden world will be a bit lost without you

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=387674664633199


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A truly amazing dog, and my inspiration with Tito in many, many ways. He was a legend in the breed.
Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yogi*

Rest in peace, sweet Yogi!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

NO NO NO he was not my dog... HE WAS a very influential dog in the breed.... he was the sire of my dog but many who are involved in goldens and performance and conformation know who he is which is why I reported his passing... but he was not my dog.... 

Yogi was an extremely accomplished dog who will have an influence on the breed and exhibitors for years to come


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Rest in peace sweet Yogi. Your legacy will live forever.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

RIP beautiful Yogi!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

An amazing dog, who left a great legacy-RIP, Yogi.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to one very special and gorgeous boy.

Godspeed sweet Yogi.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

What a beautiful, magnificent dog. RIP Yogi


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

RIP sweet Yogi.. you will be remembered by many..


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

He was an amazing dog, RIP Yogi


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP Yogi

You will be missed by many


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Such a beautiful tribute to a truly amazing, beautiful golden boy. Rest softly sweet Yogi.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. My heart truly goes out to his family.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

RIP sweet boy. My he sure was beautiful.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What an amazing tribute. I had tears for him and his family. It's so so hard to lose our loved ones.....


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

What an amazing dog--and a remarkable example for the breed we all love so much. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and all who loved him. Rest in peace, beautiful Yogi.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Also saw it on FB today as the sires owner to my dog had commented on the video. Yogi was an amazing dog, I wish I could have known him and seen him in action. He was truly a gorgeous dog. He will live on through all of his kids, grand kids ..etc. He had a huge impact in the golden world. RIP sweet yogi.. Run free at the bridge and frolick with your friends..


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

RIP sweet Yogi!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

A true king among dogs. He had an amazing presence, a commanding aura, a timeless soul. 
He is the reason I have Fisher, as I saw him at the Orlando national and had to have one of his puppies. Truly a dream come true in every way. 
It is hard to believe Yogi is no longer with us. It seemed he would live forever. He will, in the legacy he left in his descendants and in the people he inspired. Very sad, yet so proud of this golden who triumphed in life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alison*

I posted a message on Facebook to Yogi's Mom, Alison, and she asked that I please thank everyone for thinking of Yogi:


Just say that you and I have been in touch and I'd like to thank everyone for their kind words and that I feel so fortunate to have had more than 14 years with the love of an extraordinary dog who had always been healthy right up until a few days before he died. He was not ailing at all and was still walking in the woods more than a mile a day until the day he weakened from a GI extramedullary plasma cell tumor that we hadn't known was there. Ray and I are doing okay now, though we have our moments, thanks in large part to so many of you who have written. Thank you!

Feel free to share the above info - I'd like people to know how much I appreciate their thoughts and I know people always wonder about the circumstances of a dog's death.

Thanks, Karen!

Alison


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you for sharing that....Yogi is Bear's dad....we are so blessed to have him & know about the great line he comes from. So heartbroken for his family.....


----------

